

Massachusetts enacts sales tax on 'pre-written' software - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/61954

======
BWStearns
IANAL so this question isn't meant to be facetious or assert that this next
bit is the case, but wouldn't this seem to conflict with the assertion that
one (many times) does not buy software but rather license it?

~~~
colanderman
The source [1] seems to indicate that this is a tax on services, not on the
software itself. But IANAL either.

[1] [http://www.mass.gov/dor/businesses/help-and-
resources/legal-...](http://www.mass.gov/dor/businesses/help-and-
resources/legal-library/tirs/tirs-by-years/2013-releases/tir-13-10.html)

------
piratebroadcast
Well fuck me.

